# سر الزيجة والتعبير عن الفرح الروحي



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

تعطى الكنيسة قدسية خاصة للأسرار..حاجة زي سر التناول نلاقى الكنيسة تعمل إستعدادطويل( فيه مزامير عشية - تسبحة عشية - رفع بخور عشية - مزامير نصف الليل وتسبحة نصف الليل_ ومزامير باكر وتسبحة باكر- ورفع بخور باكر وبعد كده يجى القداس وآخر القداس فيه صلاة شكر بعد التناول)..نلاقى حاجة زي المعمودية صلوات كثيرة جدا لتقديس ماء المعمودية ثم جحد الشيطان ثم إقراره الأيمان الأرثوذكسي وبعد ذلك التغطيس وبعدها يتقدم المعمد للتناول وبعد انتهاء القداس يزف المعمد وتقرأ الوصية وهى وصية جميلة جداً تقال للوالدين أو للأشبين.. وأيضاً فى صلوات مسحة المرضى كل ما نصلى صلوه ننور قنديل ولما نيجى نطفئ القناديل لها صلوات ثاني ..إذا كانت الأسرار لها هذه البهجة وهذه القدسية.. يبقى اللي بيجئ يأخذ سر الزيجة المقدس يأخذه فى الكنيسة بقدسية ووقار ويخرج ممتلئ بهجة روحية مش يطلع يبهدل نفسه بالفرق (الغنائية) .أحنا نفرح فى الزواج (هذا السر عظيم…ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل أحد)..ميصحش..بقى أنا كأنسان مسيحي جسدي مدشن بالميرون أبهدله فى الرقص والأغاني العالمية..احتفالات أولاد الله فيها فرح روحي، فيها حياة شكر..فرحنا لازم يكون فيه عمق روحي ويكون فرحنا من ثمر الروح القدس..عايزين لما نعمل الأفراح بتعاتنا مش نجيب الفرق..بل عايزينها تكون فى الإطار الروحي..                  

ربنا يعطينا حياة الفرح بالرب ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا أمين.​


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى يا كاندى على مشاركتك الحلوة​


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كوكى
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



ميرسى يا وليم تل على المشاركه الجميله​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا كوكى الموضوع جميل
سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااا كوكى الموضوع جميل
> سلام المسيح



العفو يا كليمو ميرسى جدا على الرد الجميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا سويتى ​ 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا سويتى ​
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ​



الرائع مشاركتك الجميله يا كوكو​


----------



## اريو (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جيد تعريف جميل الله يبارك .................................:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوعك راااائع                يا           *سويتى ربنا يباركك ياقمر                       *​


----------



## جارجيوس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع لكن الي اود قوله ان هذا الموضوع <الريسبشن بعد الأكليل > اصبح عادة وشرط لدى العروس ويجب ان يكون على اخر طراز حفل عشاء مع مشروبات روحيه و فرقه تطرب الناس بالغناء من نهايه الأكليل الى ما بعد منتصف الليل............................. اتمنى ان تنتهي هذه العاده.


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> موضوعك راااائع                يا           *سويتى ربنا يباركك ياقمر                       *​



نورتى يا بنت تماف ايرينى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> موضوع رائع لكن الي اود قوله ان هذا الموضوع <الريسبشن بعد الأكليل > اصبح عادة وشرط لدى العروس ويجب ان يكون على اخر طراز حفل عشاء مع مشروبات روحيه و فرقه تطرب الناس بالغناء من نهايه الأكليل الى ما بعد منتصف الليل............................. اتمنى ان تنتهي هذه العاده.



ميرسى لردك الحلو يا جريس​


----------



## جارجيوس (25 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح لجميع اعضاء المنتدى علي انا ان اشكركم على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام وانا اتمنى على كل عروسين على درجه اعلى من الوعي لهذا الموضوع لأن تكاليف حفل = نصف عفش المنزل وبعض الاحيان كامل عفش المنزل او اكثر.


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع...
تسلم ايديك اللي كتبت......​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> سلام المسيح لجميع اعضاء المنتدى علي انا ان اشكركم على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام وانا اتمنى على كل عروسين على درجه اعلى من الوعي لهذا الموضوع لأن تكاليف حفل = نصف عفش المنزل وبعض الاحيان كامل عفش المنزل او اكثر.



ميرسى لردك مرة تانيه
ومعاك حق فعلا بيكلف بس كل واحد بيعمل الى  عايزة وشايفه صح وقادر عليه
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع...
> تسلم ايديك اللي كتبت......​*



ربنا يخليك ميرسى لردك الجميل​


----------

